# R/C jaw tutorial/diy suggestions please!



## bentneedle (Sep 6, 2010)

Hey guys! I could really use your help and know how for this one.

I'm mashing a few ideas together and was looking for a tutorial for rigging a servo up to a mouth/jaw mechanism that can be controlled by a remote control. I'm lookng specifically for a self powered ( battery powered) mechanism to operate a mouth on a head that I've made of lightweight materials that I can sync up with either random music or improv from a microphone. There are a lot of tutorials for sound activated controllers, but a little over involved for what I need to do.

I hope I'm clear enough. I'll provide a picture of what I'm planning to help out.

Thanks so much in advance guys and gals!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

We built a 17ft. zombie a few years ago that worked off of a remote control servo system for an RC airplane. You can find them at hobby shops or in RC magazines. Most run off of battery packs.


----------



## JeffHaas (Sep 7, 2010)

Take a look at the Scary Terry board that Cowlacious sells:
http://cowlacious.mybigcommerce.com/products/Scary-Terry-Audio-Servo-Driver-Board-%2d-ST400.html

This board allows you to make a skull that talks by moving its jaw in sync to audio. I think with some tinkering you can use it with what someone says through a mike.

Here's a link to a video that shows how one guy has fine-tuned the board to work for him, it may be helpful to see what's possible:


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

You could use the Scary Terry audio servo board and a simple FM wireless transmitter to send audio to a small radio mounted inside the skull cap.
You could parallel off the radio's speaker connections to drive the servo board to give you control and sound from inside the skull.


----------



## bentneedle (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks everyone! These are all great links and ideas....i'm probably going to mash them together and use what I can find around here.


----------

